
Object-Oriented Programming Is Good* - Rumperuu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iyB0_qPvWk
======
Rumperuu
Brian Will of “Object-Oriented Programming is Bad”[0] fame presents ‘a
positive case for an alternative’, or a ‘prescription for how code _should_ be
written, rather than how it _shouldn 't_.’

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM)

------
lincpa
Complex networks of relationships between objects in the OO system are also
difficult to maintain.

I tend to construct systems with the simplest concepts and the most basic
techniques, syntax, and functions. Used to implement my mind, Pipeline
Programming(The Pure Function Pipeline Data Flow) is the simplest, stable,
reliable and readable.

